# Trial in Fürth und Nürnberg



## MrOfEarth (10. Juli 2017)

Hi,

gibt es in Fürth und Nürnberg noch aktive Trialfahrer?


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (1. August 2017)

Hi!Ich komme aus Würzburg....sind halt ca.100km Fahrt zu Dir für ne Session...
Oder falls du mal Richtung Würzburg kommen solltest,könnten wir gerne auch mal an meinen"Home-Spots"fahren gehen...;-)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youmesascha (18. September 2017)

Bin wahrscheinlich der einzige aus dem raum nbg der übrig geblieben

Grüsse Sascha


----------



## MrOfEarth (19. September 2017)

Hi,

Wen du mal Lust hast, können wir ja mal zusammen Trialen.
Ich bin leider noch Anfänger und weiß mir irgendwie nicht richtig zu helfen....
Besitze ein Streettrial.
@BLACKMETALTRIAL 
Ich besitze leider noch nicht den Führerschein, aber bald .
Sonst könnte ich schon mal vorbei kommen, wen mein Rad natürlich ins Auto passt. 100 Km gehen ja noch.


----------



## youmesascha (19. September 2017)

Jo wenn du vorbeikommen willst sag einfach n paar tage vorher bescheid.. grüsse sascha


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (20. September 2017)

Hi!Ich kann auch gerne mal nach Nürnberg zum Biken kommen...kennst du da gute Spots...Mauern...Felsen...Blöcke...?In der Altstadt,oder im Burggraben müsste es doch was geben oder?Ich weis halt leider noch nicht genau wann ichs mal schaffe,aber lustig wärs bestimmt mal in Nürnberg coole Spots zu suchen...;-)!


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (20. September 2017)

Oder du/ihr besucht mich einfach mal in Würzburg...da gib es auch super Spots...;-)!


----------



## MrOfEarth (21. September 2017)

Jo, ich würde mich echt freuen wen wir mal zusammen Trialen könnten 
Ich komme nicht direkt aus Nürnberg und bin auch noch nicht in Nbg gefahren, deshalb kenne ich noch keine guten Spots...
Wie gesagt momentan kann ich leider nicht nach Würzburg kommen, da ich noch kein Führerschein habe. Habe ihn aber fast.

@youmesascha
Jo, kannst du Samstag ?
Und was fährst du für ein Trialbike ?


----------



## Schraddel (22. September 2017)

Hi,

ich komme nicht direkt aus Nürnberg (Landkreis Bayreuth), studiere aber dort. Im moment bin ich immer nur Freitags dort, aber würde mich auch gern zu einer Session anschließen. Bin allerdings auch noch Anfänger, fahre seit 2 Monaten Street Trial.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## MrOfEarth (22. September 2017)

Na Super 
Nächsten Freitag könnte ich vielleicht, kommt aber auch darauf an um welche Uhrzeit du fahren möchtest.
Weil ich muss bis 13:15 arbeiten und müsste dann nach Nürnberg fahren...


----------



## Schraddel (23. September 2017)

Wäre in den nächsten zwei Wochen Freitags frühestens um 15:00 in Nbg startklar, aber können auch gern Samstag oder Sonntag mal weng rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrOfEarth (25. September 2017)

Freitag geht leider doch nicht, aber Samstag sollte gehen, wen den meine Schmerzen schon weg sind.
Mich hat es am Samstag gelegt /:.
Kannst dich ja mal noch mal melden und eine Zeit vorschlagen.


----------



## erwinosius (25. September 2017)

Ich komme aus dem Nürnberger Umland.  Kann aber familienbedingt nur schwierig zum miteinander Fahren dazu stoßen.
In Nürnberg kann man als Anfänger gut am Cinecitta fahren. Alternativ gibt es  noch einen guten Spot am Wiesengrund auf Höhe der Theodor-Heuss Brücke......
Ansonsten wenn ihr eh aus allen Richtungen kommt empfiehlt sich auch der Trialgarten in Erlangen.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Schraddel (25. September 2017)

@MrOfEarth 
Hab grad gemerkt dass ich Samstag auch eher weniger Zeit hab :/ Wenn du diese Woche Sonntag Zeit hast, würde ich einfach mal 14:00 vorschlagen. Wäre top wenn du dich nochmal meldest ob es mit der Verletzung und zeitlich hinhauen würde bei dir. Aus welcher Richtung kommst du denn von Nürnberg aus? Wohne im Lankreis Bayreuth, vielleicht wohnst du ja sogar in der Nähe 

@erwinosius 
Du kannst dich gern auch spontan melden falls du doch mal Zeit für ne Runde findest.
Am Cinecitta war ich schon mal, perfekt für mein Fahrniveau  danke für die Vorschläge! Der Trialgarten sieht laut Bilder sehr vielversprechend (und anspruchsvoll) aus!

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## MrOfEarth (27. September 2017)

Ne, leider wohne ich etwa 1 Stunde von dir enfernt. Also, bis jetzt hat sich leider noch nichts gebessert.
Ich bin letzten Samstag beim Backwheelhop trainieren zu stark nach hinten gerollt und bin mit dem Rücken voll auf den harten Boden geknallt.
Der Schmerz ist in höhe des Steißbeines.
Ich bekomme noch nicht mal ein Bunnyhop richtig hin ohne Schmerzen.... 
Wird leider nichts mit Sonntag.
Ich hätte mich so sehr gefreut mit dir zu fahren.


----------



## Schraddel (28. September 2017)

Schade, aber kann man nichts machen. Dann dir erst mal gute Besserung! Vielleicht kann man ja trotzdem in näherer zukunft mal zusammenfunken und was ausmachen, würde mich freuen.
Hast ne PN


----------



## AMiegel93 (3. Januar 2020)

Ich versuchs mal hier noch: Fange jetzt mit dem Street-Trial an in Erlangen. Vielleicht gibt es Leute die schon fahren bzw die sich gerne anschließen möchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraddel (3. Januar 2020)

Moin, zufällig deine Antwort gesehen! Hab dir ne PN geschrieben, kenn in Nürnberg/erlangen/Ansbach ein paar Leute, die street und comp Trial fahren. Haben ne kleine WhatsApp gruppe, ich selbst wohne jetzt im Lkr Bayreuth, bin aber Recht oft in der Nürnberger und Erlanger Gegend unterwegs (; Trialer sind immer bei uns willkommen!


----------

